# edo itachi vs MS obito



## Sufex (May 20, 2021)

Manga intel

15 meters

Location: uchiha temple


----------



## Quipchaque (May 20, 2021)

Itachi of course. Obito even indirectly admitted that Itachi is stronger by telling us that he needs an advantage just to not get one-shot by Itachi.

Reactions: Optimistic 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (May 20, 2021)

Obito hard counters Itachi in general as he can easily phase through Amaterasu , Totsuka , Katons , and even get inside the Susanoo itself for a potential inside warp .

Obito's reactions and physicals are also above Itachi's as he could react to and restrain KCM 2 Naruto .

Edo Itachi might last more in this fight , but Obito simply has more win conditions . 

Even if we assume that he won't warp Itachi at some point , he can end the fight immediately with an Izanagi blindside that its odds of succeeding will be very high as not only Itachi isn't a sensor , but his Senju cells can also extend the duration of his Izanagi .

MS Obito wins .


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 20, 2021)

Obito wins. Itachi has nothing fast enough to hit Obito who will just phase through all of his attacks. If Itachi puts up Susanoo he simply dashes at him full speed and warps him.



Quipchaque said:


> Itachi of course. Obito even indirectly admitted that Itachi is stronger by telling us that he needs an advantage just to not get one-shot by Itachi.


Obito was talking out of his ass. Obito saw the entire Edo Akatsuki in Kabuto’s arsenal and didn’t break a sweat. It wasn’t until Kabuto showed him Edo Madara where he started to get nervous, and work with Kabuto

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MHA massive fan (May 20, 2021)

Obito still wins
not An easy fight though
Itachi stands a chance if he pulls izanami though


----------



## Subtle (May 20, 2021)

Obito wins,

Obito will be aware of many of Itachi's capabilities as itachi was trained by him, itachi lacks knowledge on Obito as far as he was concerned, he considered him to be Madara the entire time, which inturn means he considered Obito to be strong.

Obito's usage of Kamui seems effortless, Itachi's techniques can be phased through. Itachi doesn't possess a single technique to help him against Obito.


----------



## ZmkSc (May 20, 2021)

Obito can counter anything itachi can do. It is just a matter of time before itachi goes to boxland assuming itachi even knows of obito's touch wrapping ability otherwise it just ends very early when they clash physically in CQC.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 20, 2021)

Not much Itachi can do, unless he figures out Kamui and tricks Obito into warping his bunshin 

Highly unlikely outcome though


----------



## Danisor (May 20, 2021)

Naruto couldn't even capitalize on Obito's five minute limit, the only way for Itachi to take the W is if Kishimoto is writing the fight.


----------



## Halcyonite (May 20, 2021)

Obito takes it, his reactions scale above Itachi's. He won't win _too _easily though, I'd say mid-diff.


----------



## dabi (May 20, 2021)

Obito wins


----------



## Quipchaque (May 21, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Obito hard counters Itachi in general as he can easily phase through Amaterasu , Totsuka , Katons , and even get inside the Susanoo itself for a potential inside warp .
> 
> Obito's reactions and physicals are also above Itachi's as he could react to and restrain KCM 2 Naruto .
> 
> ...



It is exactly the other way around. Itachi hard-counters Obito with genjutsu, superior intelligence and shadow clones. Itachi can always adapt with his seemingly endless Pool of hax and his amazing speed. Obito loses the Moment you Figure out how to beat his Kamui. Izanagi gets countered by Izanami, amaterasu burns through wood style and fire style, Kamui gets bypassed by genjutsu and Itachi's feinting skills which are second only to Kakashi.


----------



## Quipchaque (May 21, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Obito wins. Itachi has nothing fast enough to hit Obito who will just phase through all of his attacks. If Itachi puts up Susanoo he simply dashes at him full speed and warps him.
> 
> 
> Obito was talking out of his ass. Obito saw the entire Edo Akatsuki in Kabuto’s arsenal and didn’t break a sweat. It wasn’t until Kabuto showed him Edo Madara where he started to get nervous, and work with Kabuto



Lol that is what a w*n*er would come up with to Hype Obito. Obito admitting he dies against a single automated jutsu in neutral conditions=Obito is awesome and stronger!


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2021)

I think this could go ether way with Izanami factored in, but I would give Obito the edge as Izanami is harder to activate against him due to his intangibility


----------



## Raiken (May 21, 2021)

Obito wins High Diff.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 21, 2021)

Turrin said:


> I think this could go ether way with Izanami factored in, but I would give Obito the edge as Izanami is harder to activate against him due to his intangibility


Don’t see how that’s an either way, if Izanami has a chance to be activated on Obito then Itachi would just use a Susano sword to impale him rather than creating a non lethal physical sensation

In no regard is it easier for Itachi to create non lethal sensations than it is to slaughter his target outright, his Susano blade in a hand can manifest faster than he can physically attack or cast any other Jutsu in his arsenal so it’s literally impossible for him to be a stronger fighter using Izanami

If Obito is using Izanagi than it becomes possible since killing him wouldn’t even be an option at that point so Izanami makes Itachi stronger and gives him his only chance of victory at that point


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Don’t see how that’s an either way, if Izanami has a chance to be activated on Obito then Itachi would just use a Susano sword to impale him rather than creating a non lethal physical sensation
> 
> In no regard is it easier for Itachi to create non lethal sensations than it is to slaughter his target outright, his Susano blade in a hand can manifest faster than he can physically attack or cast any other Jutsu in his arsenal so it’s literally impossible for him to be a stronger fighter using Izanami
> 
> If Obito is using Izanagi than it becomes possible since killing him wouldn’t even be an option at that point so Izanami makes Itachi stronger and gives him his only chance of victory at that point


Itachi can create physical sensations with his clones. Meaning he can let Obito hit them to create these visual points A/B


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 21, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Itachi can create physical sensations with his clones. Meaning he can let Obito hit them to create these visual points A/B


If he can trick Obito into hitting clones then he can easily extend a Susano blade into him during the feint or battle at some point

All the reach arounds are unnecessary his most efficient attack is manifesting Susano with his weapon on target

Also unsure about clones being the physical sensation, the horn cut on Kabuto wouldn’t be necessary if all he needed was the crows smacking into him, pretty sure the caster himself has to create the sensation


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> If he can trick Obito into hitting clones then he can easily extend a Susano blade into him during the feint or battle at some point
> 
> All the reach arounds are unnecessary his most efficient attack is manifesting Susano with his weapon on target
> 
> Also unsure about clones being the physical sensation, the horn cut on Kabuto wouldn’t be necessary if all he needed was the crows smacking into him


Wait how does that make sense at all. That’s like saying Naruto can keep up with anyone who blitz’s his clones.

The horn cut wasn’t the sensation; it was the clone and Itachi being stabbed


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 21, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Wait how does that make sense at all. That’s like saying Naruto can keep up with anyone who blitz’s his clones.
> 
> The horn cut wasn’t the sensation; it was the clone and Itachi being stabbed


Well he has to trick him first, there’s no reason Obito would go after Itachi’s clone when he can just target the original, which means Itachi has to break LoS and switch with a clone at some point, which means he’s already good enough to catch Obito outright if he’s pulling that off on him 

You’re right about the sensation being a clone, still standing by my claim above though


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Well he has to trick him first, there’s no reason Obito would go after Itachi’s clone when he can just target the original, which means Itachi has to break LoS and switch with a clone at some point, which means he’s already good enough to catch Obito outright if he’s pulling that off on him
> 
> You’re right about the sensation being a clone, still standing by my claim above though


So you think swapping with clones happens at normal character speed. You don’t think that’s Kawarimi builshit speed? Like Kabuto and Itachi are equal in speed and he still clone feints him for example.

But even if you think that it’s much easier to block LoS against an enemy like Obito for a few seconds then blitz Kamui with Totosuka sword


----------

